
Hacker Guccifer, who exposed Clinton’s use of private e-mail, gets 52 months - giis
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/09/hacker-guccifer-who-exposed-clintons-use-of-private-e-mail-gets-52-months/
======
Cypher
Biggest bullshit I've ever read since the NK hacking Sony garbage last year.

